# Which wheels are better?



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I like the first set, not too much silver painted on them, more black. Gives a better off color look.


----------



## Wrench (Sep 21, 2013)

What size are they? My LT was 16's and was thinking the same to reuse my original tires. I had steel wheels from factory. Found a good site that I could afford to go to 18's and replacement tires are about 145.00/ea. now I run my winter rubber on original rims and don't have to swap rubber every season. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Wrench (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh ya my vote is for first wheel as well. Lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BobNY (Aug 27, 2013)

Another vote for the 5 spoke.
I would go bigger than stock if you can swing a new set of tires with the wheels.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Neither? Either way don't waste your money buying aftermarket 16s for the Cruze since they all look cheap/bad with such a thick tire. If you want looks, which is what most people do when going for aftermarket rims, go with 18s, perfect size for our car.

If I had to choose though, I'd go with top.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

First


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Nope to either but if it was life or death,the bottom set.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

In a 16" rim? Pass. Those will look awfully tacky. Not a good look. Save your money for something better, like a set of 18" LTZ, 17" 2LT, or 17" Eco wheels that someone will inevitably sell when they upgrade.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Go big or go home


----------

